# Streaming Netflix vs Amazon



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

I have Verizon 75/75 FiOS and have been noticing that with Netflix I am able to stream HD and 4K without problems and the picture quality remains good through whatever I am watching while with Amazon I am unable to get through any program without the picture quality degrading at least 3 or 4 times, maybe more, in a one hour program.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I haven't had any problem with either, but I have Comcast cable internet service. I'm actually surprised because I'm using my hardwired Dish Hopper for Netflix but wifi for my Amazon Stick.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

I guess I should have noted that my system is hardwired no wireless.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I have an Apple TV hardwired to my DVR and have no problems getting Netflix and other providers through that device.

I also have an Amazon Fire stick connected to an OTA TV in another room. The Amazon service works just fine with wireless, although my PC laptop and iPod Touch won't connect wirelessly in that room.


----------

